# Amx-1



## SpadgeBirder (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello just joined and thought id say hi  only just treated myself to a new merckx AMX-1 only been out on it for 60miles and so far loving it  What a Bike & what a make  

Spadge


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

what about a pic:thumbsup:


----------

